# Metal foundry sound questions



## TreWatson (Nov 3, 2009)

H'okay. I just got metal foundry to program drums, but i can't seem to get a decent sound out of anything. i check everything on my noise canceling headphones, and the kick drum just RUMBLES. forever.

I know it has to do with the sends and how i have it set up, but i can't seem to find any way to get the kit to sound how i want.

this wasn't a problem in S2.0 (but that's because i just tweaked a friend's preset, and i know i should have researched more, but after reading it, I'm sure i wouldn't really get it. i get the gist of EQing, but setting up buses and sends really just breaks my brain.

could i get any help with this? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 3, 2009)

Check the chamber mic dude.


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 3, 2009)

will do, thanks.

i think i found a better mix, I'm gonna play around with it some more and cross my fingers.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry man I didn't read your initial post properly, that was no help what so ever 

Using sends and buses is for when you want to edit something as a group. For example, if you have two kick drums set up, and you want to EQ them the same, or EQ them on their own channel but then compress them together, you would send them to bus 1/2 and then apply the desired effect to that bus, which is then going to out 1/2 or whatever in your DAW so you can further edit things there.

Taking a look at the presets can help when you're just starting out, but they can always confuse the shit out of you with some of them.

What sort of mix are you going for?


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 4, 2009)

I played around with my own EQ and bussing situation and got this:

SoundClick artist: CVB8B - page with MP3 music downloads

I want the Kick to overall have less "click" and a little more clarity, it kinda feels like it's falling out of the mix, even though it IS audible.

as for the snare, it just sounds like shit. i want it to juts NOT sound like someone layered 3 blankets over the mic. i want it to have that metalcore type of hit with just a tiny bit more ring. I never liked metalcore snare sounds, because they kinda sound hollow.

and I want my toms to sound full, but not like they have too much bottom end like i did last time.

I hope this is helping.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 4, 2009)

Not a bad mix to be honest dude. You might wanna take some of the room ambience out of that snare though, that might tighten it up a bit. Also, if you want that metalcore "snap" try compressing the shit out of the top mic, and boosting the higher frequencies in the EQ. It may just be that you're not using the right snare  They all have so many different qualities to them it's a huge trial and error process to get one you like and then process it correctly.

With the kick, try taking some of the 6-8k down, that will reduce the click, and maybe scoop it a little less in the 350-500hz area. Personally I fucking adore scooped and clicky kicks, it's old school!


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 4, 2009)

i love it too, reminds me of old Vinnie Paul Style Drums, but it's just not "my" style. 

I'm trying to Emulate my Drummer's Kit as CLOSELY as possible, and he likes his kit to have a little bit of a BOOM with the click. when we recorded i scooped the fuck out of his kick, but it just distracted everyone from the rest of the drums and the mix in general.

I'll definitely Try what you said with the Snare


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool man. If you get stuck you can always shoot me the preset and i'll fuck about with it and send it back


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 18, 2009)

I disagree, I'd put more room all around, but that's me I guess


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 19, 2009)

I think the problem is the guitar more than the drums. You need to boost something in the guitar so it doesn't sound super far away. The rest is just adjusting click vs boom on the bass drums IMO, but I absolutely suck at recording, so take my opinion for what it's worth


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks guys, if anyone's curious, I've been fucking around with the mix, and it was the BLEED.

the goddamn bleed.

SoundClick artist: CVB8B - page with MP3 music downloads

check the newest.


----------

